# factory trailer light wiring



## rlllrs (Nov 10, 2014)

I have an 04 murano with a factory towing package.
The electrical 4 pin connecter only has 6.8 volts on the tail lite pin.
Is there a better troubleshooting guide? 
Could this be caused by a bad relay?


----------

